# take MAGNESIUM to DOUBLE your TESTOSTERON lvl [STUDY]



## paulus (Nov 19, 2018)

https://www.menprovement.com/magnesium-and-testosterone/

800mg+ everyday combined with vitamin e and fishoil


----------



## Nibba (Nov 19, 2018)

Damn good find man.

Also make sure you're getting magnesium bisglycinate, as it absorbs the best (read whole article before going and buying any random mg supplement)


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Nov 19, 2018)

not gonna cope with 10 different "t boosting" supplements
best t booster is good sleep and *female interaction*
brb wish me a good sleep


----------



## paulus (Nov 19, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Damn good find man.
> 
> Also make sure you're getting magnesium bisglycinate, as it absorbs the best (read whole article before going and buying any random mg supplement)



legit


btw


magnesium l threonat is legit for BRAINMAXXING


extreme-overthinker said:


> not gonna cope with 10 different "t boosting" supplements
> best t booster is good sleep and *female interaction*
> brb wish me a good sleep




extreme-overthinker


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Nov 19, 2018)

i legit had stacks of magnesium citrate prescribed by doc in cabinet untouched for weeks, lifesaver thread ngl


----------



## paulus (Nov 19, 2018)

freakofnature said:


> i legit had stacks of magnesium citrate prescribed by doc in cabinet untouched for weeks, lifesaver thread ngl



EHRENMANN your doc

ngl


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Nov 19, 2018)

Doubling my t levels might result in hair loss. I will also become a rapist. My acne might also return.


----------



## LooksJourney (Nov 19, 2018)

What type of magnesium tho? Anyone got a link to a good supplement of it.


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Nov 19, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> Doubling my t levels might result in hair loss. I will also become a rapist. My acne might also return.


you can't double your t levels by taking magnesium  only a few legit t boosters exist and they don't make much of a difference (30-50% increase at most) this is a major cope thread. Female interaction and sex is the biggest t booster in existence


----------



## Nibba (Nov 19, 2018)

LooksJourney said:


> What type of magnesium tho? Anyone got a link to a good supplement of it.


Read the whole post bro it's worth it. Don't be lazycel


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Nov 19, 2018)

extreme-overthinker said:


> you can't double your t levels by taking magnesium  only a few legit t boosters exist and they don't make much of a difference (30-50% increase at most) this is a major cope thread. Female interaction and sex is the biggest t booster in existence


Even a 50% increase would make me a rapist. I'm going to do no fap seriously and see how much of a test boost that gives me.


----------



## Nibba (Nov 19, 2018)

paulus said:


> 800mg+ everyday combined with vitamin e and fishoil


It says 1-2g of the supplement to get 140-280 mg of Mg a day. And it says take with b6


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Nov 19, 2018)

Nibba said:


> It says 1-2g of the supplement to get 140-280 mg of Mg a day. And it says take with b6


Aren't you worried about your hair? A small increase in test won't do anything for your gains.


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Nov 19, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> Even a 50% increase would make me a rapist. I'm going to do no fap seriously and see how much of a test boost that gives me.



I doubt that NoFap would induce any physiological changes in the body but if you've browsed the NoFap subreddit in the past or researched the effects of porn on the brain then you would almost certainly see a major increase in sex drive, aggression, and assertiveness (placebo) because that's what's happening to me


----------



## paulus (Nov 19, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> Aren't you worried about your hair? A small increase in test won't do anything for your gains.





battlefieldincel said:


> Aren't you worried about your hair? A small increase in test won't do anything for your gains.



https://www.hairlossrevolution.com/how-to-use-magnesium-oil-for-hair-loss/


----------



## LooksJourney (Nov 19, 2018)

NGL this post is actually gold. So 2g of magnesium citrate split up during the day. Even if the testosterone increase doesn’t help tremendously if it improves sleeps and strength I’m down. Plus, increasing your strength leads to greater overload on the muscle, leading to growth.


----------



## paulus (Nov 19, 2018)

Nibba said:


> It says 1-2g of the supplement to get 140-280 mg of Mg a day. And it says take with b6



"10mg per kg of body weight per day“

keep in mind jewcels dont sell your pure stuff

they mostly sell 400mg each capsule in the stores

im 90kg so i take 1200mg tbh

no sides 

legit


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Nov 19, 2018)

Unless you already get enough from your diet. Seriously why aren't we all eating real food around here?


----------



## paulus (Nov 19, 2018)

btw worst sides you can possible expect (very unlikely) are that you have shit a lot...in that case just lower the dose


----------



## Nibba (Nov 19, 2018)

paulus said:


> im 90kg so i take 1200mg tbh


Wouldn't u be taking 900mg? Where is the extra 300 coming from? 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B076S3CSCB/ref=cm_cr_arp_mb_bdcrb_top?ie=UTF8

How much should I take of this


----------



## paulus (Nov 19, 2018)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Unless you already get enough from your diet. Seriously why aren't we all eating real food around here?



read the linked studies

performed on healthy humans with normal diet


Nibba said:


> Wouldn't u be taking 900mg? Where is the extra 300 coming from?



yes but im a lazycel and just buy this 400mg capsules so i have to choose between 800mg and 1200mg

also dont trust this jews with the dosis tbh ngl soi rather take a bit extra

just experiment a bit whats the best for you


----------



## Nibba (Nov 19, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> Aren't you worried about your hair? A small increase in test won't do anything for your gains


Increasing t will do jack shit to my hair, as hair loss is about dht receptors, which I have few of. Plus I have no hair loss genetics


paulus said:


> read the linked studies
> 
> performed on healthy humans with normal diet
> 
> ...


Thanks bro how much should I take of this?

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B076S3CSCB/ref=cm_cr_arp_mb_bdcrb_top?ie=UTF8

How much should I take of this? I did the math and it looks like around 7-8 capsules a day


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Nov 19, 2018)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Unless you already get enough from your diet. Seriously why aren't we all eating real food around here?


Most people are deficient in magnesium because it's hard to meet daily requirements from food alone. Soil mineral content has been declining since the 1950s and most foods have reduced nutritional value as well


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Nov 19, 2018)

extreme-overthinker said:


> I doubt that NoFap would induce any physiological changes in the body but if you've browsed the NoFap subreddit in the past or researched the effects of porn on the brain then you would almost certainly see a major increase in sex drive, aggression, and assertiveness (placebo) because that's what's happening to me


This is all because no fap increases test, last time I did it, my balls grew bigger, this is an obvious sign that my test increased. I also became abnormally horny, aggressive and for some reason, much more talkative.


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 19, 2018)

extreme-overthinker said:


> Most people are deficient in magnesium because it's hard to meet daily requirements from food alone. Soil mineral content has been declining since the 1950s and most foods have reduced nutritional value as well


I fapped before I played a football game yesterday, lost all muh magnesium holy shit, my whole tightened up after 10 minutes of running which has never happened to me


battlefieldincel said:


> This is all because no fap increases test, last time I did it, my balls grew bigger, this is an obvious sign that my test increased. I also became abnormally horny, aggressive and for some reason, much more talkative.


nofap does the same shit to me, after like 7 days i become aggressive, even my neutral facial expression changes


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Nov 19, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> This is all because no fap increases test, last time I did it, my balls grew bigger, this is an obvious sign that my test increased. I also became abnormally horny, aggressive and for some reason, much more talkative.


I doubt it hamid. Placebo effect is very real though. Funniest / strangest side effect was this abnormal deepening of the voice, guess I just started talking slower and taking deeper breaths. Because I can't find any other explanation as to how NoFap can cause all this shit.


future chadlite said:


> I fapped before I played a football game yesterday, lost all muh magnesium holy shit, my whole tightened up after 10 minutes of running which has never happened to me
> 
> nofap does the same shit to me, after like 7 days i become aggressive, even my neutral facial expression changes


It's all in ur head, if u hadn't read about this NoFap crap you wouldn't have felt anything (would probably have felt better afterwards). But since you did, it's beneficial to go on a lengthy NoFap steak


----------



## Tony (Nov 19, 2018)

dont argue with thinka


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Nov 19, 2018)

extreme-overthinker said:


> I doubt it hamid. Placebo effect is very real though. Funniest / strangest side effect was this abnormal deepening of the voice, guess I just started talking slower and taking deeper breaths. Because I can't find any other explanation as to how NoFap can cause all this shit.


My theory is that excessive masturbation causes a defeciency in certain vitamins resulting in low testosterone, not wanking may fix this, this is just a theory though.


----------



## Tony (Nov 19, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> this is just a theory though.


u sounded a bit nervous. 
theorycel


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Nov 19, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> My theory is that excessive masturbation causes a defeciency in certain vitamins resulting in low testosterone, not wanking may fix this, this is just a theory though.


Nutrient lose is negligible except for zinc. I think u can lose up to 25% of the RDA of zinc in a single load. Add to that the fact that most people are deficient as fuck in zinc, and u got a point


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 19, 2018)

extreme-overthinker said:


> I doubt it hamid. Placebo effect is very real though. Funniest / strangest side effect was this abnormal deepening of the voice, guess I just started talking slower and taking deeper breaths. Because I can't find any other explanation as to how NoFap can cause all this shit.
> 
> It's all in ur head, if u hadn't read about this NoFap crap you wouldn't have felt anything (would probably have felt better afterwards). But since you did, it's beneficial to go on a lengthy NoFap steak


i swear ive never read any of the nofap trash, its just my moroccan mates telling me to stop fapping cause it turns you into a weak beta male, i guess they were right cause when you fap everyday you become a lazy ass loser, your whole point in this universe is reproduce so when you fap you trick your brain into thinking you've achieved your goals and that nothing more is important, so you turn into this lazy basement dwelling cuck
dunno if it really affects my T, but when i dont fap im motivated


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Nov 19, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> i swear ive never read any of the nofap trash, its just my moroccan mates telling me to stop fapping cause it turns you into a weak beta male, i guess they were right cause when you fap everyday you become a lazy ass loser, your whole point in this universe is reproduce so when you fap you trick your brain into thinking you've achieved your goals and that nothing more is important, so you turn into this lazy basement dwelling cuck
> dunno if it really affects my T, but when i dont fap im motivated



it really shouldn't matter whether this is true or not, because if you feel more driven and more aggressive when not fapping, then u ought to abstain from it. but the reason why i dont agree with the whole "fapping turns you into a weak beta male" theory is cuz 
1- this has to a lot with religion; parents say this shit to their children from a young age so they don't commit sin 
2- Young males are meant to fucking several women women nonstop, I don't see how ejaculation would weaken a young male who's T levels are at their peak


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 19, 2018)

extreme-overthinker said:


> it really shouldn't matter whether this is true or not, because if you feel more driven and more aggressive when not fapping, then u ought to abstain from it. but the reason why i dont agree with the whole "fapping turns you into a weak beta male" theory is cuz
> 1- this has to a lot with religion; parents say this shit to their children from a young age so they don't commit sin
> 2- Young males are meant to fucking several women women nonstop, I don't see how ejaculation would weaken a young male who's T levels are at their peak


What you said is true I think, cause when growing up something like fapping was frowned upon, and if someone was a weak cuck they were most likely given the name "kfayti" which means someone who faps alot, so our brains kind of picked up that pattern. But I'm pretty sure the Zinc you lose when you fap has something to do with performance, it happen ed to me yday in a football game, i fapped before I played by like 2 hours and when i played, 10 minutes into the game my muscles tightened up like hell i didnt know why


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Nov 19, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> if someone was a weak cuck they were most likely given the name "kfayti" which means someone who faps alot


based arab parents


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Nov 19, 2018)

ive been fapping a lot, now that i think about it, I may be zinc deficient


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Nov 19, 2018)

freakofnature said:


> ive been fapping a lot, now that i think about it, I may be zinc deficient


Better to research on your own rather than believe anything written here


----------



## Tr3way (Nov 19, 2018)

LooksJourney said:


> NGL this post is actually gold. So 2g of magnesium citrate split up during the day. Even if the testosterone increase doesn’t help tremendously if it improves sleeps and strength I’m down. Plus, increasing your strength leads to greater overload on the muscle, leading to growth.


Have fun shitting your pants legit


Nibba said:


> Increasing t will do jack shit to my hair, as hair loss is about dht receptors, which I have few of. Plus I have no hair loss genetics
> 
> Thanks bro how much should I take of this?
> 
> ...


Thats shit stuff, nigga get trimagnesium citrate, mag citrate, or mag Glycinate for ODing as citrate is a laxitive legit


----------



## Soontm (Nov 19, 2018)

Noooo pls go back to lookism


----------



## TaCopineEstMoche (Nov 19, 2018)

Get Natural Calm, the hot magnesium drink. Hands down the best way to take magnesium. I take it yo wind down in the evening and also because it stops me from getting restless legs in bed. It also protects my hearing when I do audio work on headphones. 

However as someone who worries about the hairline, think I'll hold off on increasing my dosage of anything which could increase T.


----------



## paulus (Nov 19, 2018)

TaCopineEstMoche said:


> Get Natural Calm, the hot magnesium drink. Hands down the best way to take magnesium. I take it yo wind down in the evening and also because it stops me from getting restless legs in bed. It also protects my hearing when I do audio work on headphones.
> 
> However as someone who worries about the hairline, think I'll hold off on increasing my dosage of anything which could increase T.



click the link about decalcification i linked itt bro


----------



## Lorsss (Nov 20, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> Aren't you worried about your hair? A small increase in test won't do anything for your gains.


supplements increase your Testosterone only if your lever is too low.
if a person has above average T, he won't get any improvements from natural treatment like magnesium or other T boosters.
having above average T doesn't mean you are likely to become bald, because it depends on genetics.


----------



## Zesto (Nov 21, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Damn good find man.
> 
> Also make sure you're getting magnesium bisglycinate, as it absorbs the best (read whole article before going and buying any random mg supplement)









Yes I bought that and take fish oil I take 400mg a day though.

I take vitamin c 2000mg though, for SkinMaxxing and YouthMaxxing

Vit C = youth

Sleep = youth

No stress = youth

Youth is what Asian women like. Western women don't care like barbarian with jutting facial bones even if look 40 at 20 but western women are barbarian.


----------



## paulus (Nov 27, 2018)

ogre tiggies


----------



## Deleted member 443 (Nov 27, 2018)

try thallium acetate

jk


----------



## paulus (Nov 29, 2018)

notafed said:


> try thallium acetate
> 
> jk



no


----------



## fellofix (Nov 30, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> Doubling my t levels might result in hair loss. I will also become a rapist. My acne might also return.


Bones > everything.
And you need that test for those bones


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Nov 30, 2018)

fellofix said:


> Bones > everything.
> And you need that test for those bones


But will increasing my test to the higher end of normal make my jaw wider? I don't think so.


----------



## fellofix (Dec 1, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> But will increasing my test to the higher end of normal make my jaw wider? I don't think so.


No not magnesium alone, nothing alone will do that. It's a combination of various factors. Just like you a human is incomplete if he lacks certain parts, testosterone production capabilities are incomplete if it lacks certain parts, such as good sleep, exercise and magnesium. Ofc there is many other important things but those were just a few.


----------



## VST (Dec 1, 2018)

How long does this shit take to work?
I took some magnesium and zinc yesterday and feel significantly better today.
Is it placebo?


----------



## Zesto (Dec 1, 2018)

I take 400mg magnesium bisglycinate every day.

Not for testosterone though, I take it as a natural anti-depressant and to sleep better.


----------



## CompleteFuckingLoser (Dec 1, 2018)

VST said:


> How long does this shit take to work?
> I took some magnesium and zinc yesterday and feel significantly better today.
> Is it placebo?


you need to take the magnesium and zinc at different times for optimal effect, they're both minerals in larger doses, so you won't absorb it all. And you need something absorbable like zinc citrate or magnesium glycinate.

they're both good natural antidepressants though, it's not a placebo. With zinc it takes a while to start helping your test, usually a few days.


----------



## fellofix (Dec 11, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> But will increasing my test to the higher end of normal make my jaw wider? I don't think so.


It will. Wide jaw is associated with masculinity. And you know what masculinity is? That's right. Testosterone.


----------



## mybrainabusesme (Dec 11, 2018)

yea you forgot to specify which one

on bodybuilding forums they recommend 2 special magnesium kinds


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (Oct 24, 2019)

extreme-overthinker said:


> I doubt that NoFap would induce any physiological changes in the body but if you've browsed the NoFap subreddit in the past or researched the effects of porn on the brain then you would almost certainly see a major increase in sex drive, aggression, and assertiveness (placebo) because that's what's happening to me


There are physiological changes first week 150 percent increase plus androgen receptors sensitivity increase


----------



## vHenri (Oct 24, 2019)

battlefieldincel said:


> Aren't you worried about your hair? A small increase in test won't do anything for your gains.


Well then I don't think a small increase of test would do anything to your hair.


mybrainabusesme said:


> yea you forgot to specify which one
> 
> on bodybuilding forums they recommend 2 special magnesium kinds


And what are those two special magnesium types?


extreme-overthinker said:


> you can't double your t levels by taking magnesium  only a few legit t boosters exist and they don't make much of a difference (30-50% increase at most) this is a major cope thread. Female interaction and sex is the biggest t booster in existence


What are those "few legit t boosters"?


GarouTheIncel said:


> There are physiological changes first week 150 percent increase plus androgen receptors sensitivity increase


Can you please link a study stating that?


----------

